# Surgery this week



## susan68 (Feb 3, 2018)

I am scheduled for surgery this Thursday to remove a large goiter on my left thyroid. My bloodwork is pretty normal, as far as I know. I am not worried about the surgery itself but what comes after that.

I generally feel pretty well but am concerned about how my hormones will get all screwed up after my surgery. I am afraid I will feel horrible as the docs try to get me regulated. I am in tears about putting on a lot of weight when I am completely happy with the weight I am at now. I am afraid my emotions will be all out of whack.

I have never been on thyroid medicines. Never had an issue with my hormones except that I have developed a large non-cancerous goiter over the last several years. Not sure how that came about but have monitored it thru ultrasounds.

I am starting to have doubts 9n having the surgery since I believe the "after" will be worse than the "before".

Is this normal to feel this way?

Tsh. 1.78. (.45 - 4.5)
Ft4. 1.21 (.82-1.77)
Tpo 19. (0-34)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's totally normal to worry, so don't worry about that, lol!

Are they just removing one side of your thyroid or the whole thing? Who will be working with you after surgery to monitor your levels and prescribe your medication? One thing you'll want to push for is both Free T3 and Free T4. Free T3 is very important to metabolism and one you always want to have run.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Tsh. 1.78. (.45 - 4.5)
> Ft4. 1.21 (.82-1.77) *((1.29-1.53))*
> Tpo 19. (0-34)


People tend to feel best when their FT-4 and FT-3 is between 1/2 and closer to 3/4 range. I have edited in bold those ranges within the range for you. Usually this makes TSH closer to 1.

Your labs are slightly hypo and you have TPO which means you have something autoimmune going on as well.

Just be sure post op you insist they run FT-4 and FT-3 and only use those 2 tests to adjust doses. It may take you going to a few different doctors to find one willing to run them and dose by them.

Are you scheduled to remove 1/2?

I doubt 1/2 will be able to produce enough hormone as you have all of it today and are slightly hypo.


----------



## susan68 (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you.

I have crohns which is an autoimmune disease. I wonder if that could cause the elevated tpo. What is a good number for tpo?

Yes, i am scheduled for partial with possible total but my right side evidently looks pretty good.


----------

